# Nice website for mobility problems



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I came across this website while researching for an assistive harness for my senior Dakota. He will be 11yr old come July & is having a pretty tough time now with weakness in his back legs due to intervertebral disc disease (IVDD). Although the site is for dogs w/ DM, I found it applicable for Dakota's issues as well. Perhaps others, who have seniors w declining mobility might think so too.
 
http://home.roadrunner.com/~exercisesfordm/


----------

